# Cloud Flavour Salt Series - Leaf Tobacco



## Fareed (27/10/20)

Cloud Flavour Salt Series

Leaf Tobacco Series - Vanilla and Coconut Tobacco 25mg / 35mg

Tested on: Artery Pal 2 Pro with 1.0 ohm HP MTL coil at 12w & Berserker MTL Mini at 1.0 with Superfine Clapton 

So this is my first review on the forum, unbiased and purchased by myself, thought I would post a review as I generally love reviews prior to purchasing 

Flavor Profile : Vanilla and Coconut Tobacco 
Comments : The Vanilla note is prominent on the inhale and on the exhale. The coconut note is extremely subtle. The Tobacco note is there but once again quite subtle and the leafy Tobacco taste is more visible on the exhale. It would seem that the vanilla has masked the richness of the tobacco and coconut. While I admit the flavor is pleasant, this is suited rather to tastebuds that favor sweet flavors with a very subtle hint of Tobacco. 

In terms of the nicsalt hit I have tried both the 25mg and 35mg variant. On the 25mg the sharpness of the nicsalt does not stand out, on the bright side it is smooth but for a veteran nicsalt vaper I am certain that gaining satisfaction will require a bit of extra vaping. I could chain vape the 25mg, but we know this is not a wise idea for nicsalts! The 35mg is a tad bit sharper but the fullness of the nicsalts does not come through on the inhale but rather a slight throat hit on the exhale comparable to that of a freebase nicotine

My assessment based on the nicsalt hit is tied to my experience of several other nicsalts in this strength. To be fair this is a budget nicsalt if you look at the price bracket and I do feel that this may satisfy the beginner nicsalt vaper as a first time purchase 

If you are a tobacco flavor fan used to rich tobaccos with strong flavor hints on the exhale, this is not for you

Flavor : 6/10
Nicsalt Satisfaction : 6/10
Pricing : 9/10

Remember my review is solely my opinion, everyone has different tastes and performance may also be subjective to the device you are running or your particular taste preference 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

